# clavier numerique?



## monvilain (16 Juillet 2004)

Salut,

je pense que mon clavier n'est pas vraiment au top. En effet, jedois garder la touche apuyée pour selectionner plusieurs chiffres!! Comment changer ça en clavier normal??


merçi bien de votre aide car c'est vraiment chiant..!!


----------



## djanet (18 Juillet 2004)

barthelet2 a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> je pense que mon clavier n'est pas vraiment au top. En effet, jedois garder la touche apuyée pour selectionner plusieurs chiffres!! Comment changer ça en clavier normal??
> 
> ...



Bonjour

Sur mon portable PowerBook G4 17", le clavier numérique est intégré dans le clavier.
La touche fn permet d'avoir les commandes d'un clavier numérique (les touches sont repérées par un petit caractère dans le coin bas et à droite).
F6 (verr num) un petit voyant vert s'allume et le clavier numérique est vérrouillé, plus les caractères mes des chiffres.

C'est ça que tu cherche ???

@+


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2004)

Tu peux aussi choisir le mode "francais numérique" pour avoir le comportement que tu cherches. (Si je me trompe pas, j'ai pas de mac sous la main) tu peux alors appuyer sur verr. maj. et la rangées de chiffres ne tape plus que les chiffres. C'est ça? Mais ç'est vrai que sur les portables récents, le mini pavé numérique est plus pratique.


----------



## monvilain (19 Juillet 2004)

merçi de l'info de la touche "verr num" qui marche bien mais je pensais que des reglages "français numerques existaient"
Je suis allé dans "preference" "internationnal" et "format" j'ai selectionné français latin et numerique mais rien ne change.. C'est pas grave la touche "verr num" est bien pratique.

tchao


----------



## djanet (19 Juillet 2004)

orange144 a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux aussi choisir le mode "francais numérique" pour avoir le comportement que tu cherches. (Si je me trompe pas, j'ai pas de mac sous la main) tu peux alors appuyer sur verr. maj. et la rangées de chiffres ne tape plus que les chiffres. C'est ça? Mais ç'est vrai que sur les portables récents, le mini pavé numérique est plus pratique.



Bonsoir

Tu as raison, Français-numérique  et majuscules verrouillées ça marche très bien.
Mais il faut avoir le drapeau français dans la barre des menus pour faire une sélection rapide.
J'ai répondu comme ça parce que la question à été posé dans Mac Portable.
Donc si Apple la fait c'est pour être utilisé.

@+


----------



## monvilain (20 Juillet 2004)

je me suis mal exprimé:

j'ai choisi l'option français numerique et majuscule verouillée mais ça ne marche pas. Je n'ai pas de drapeau qui s'affiche. Faut-il seulement selectionné "français" dans "internationnal" ?? car là, ça marche pas ??
merçi


----------



## djanet (20 Juillet 2004)

barthelet2 a dit:
			
		

> je me suis mal exprimé:
> 
> j'ai choisi l'option français numerique et majuscule verouillée mais ça ne marche pas. Je n'ai pas de drapeau qui s'affiche. Faut-il seulement selectionné "français" dans "internationnal" ?? car là, ça marche pas ??
> merçi



Bonjour

Dans Préférences Système / International / 
Tu as coché Afficher le menu Saisie dans la barre des menu ???

Normalement le drapeau du clavier que tu as sélectionné s'affiche dans la barre des menus.
Tu passe par ce drapeau pour sélectionner les claviers que tu as coché dans le menu saisie.

Exemple pour moi:
1) Drapeau Américain
2) Drapeau Britannique
3) Drapeau Français (coché c'est le clavier utilisé)
4) Drapeau Français-numérique

5) Afficher la palette des cractères (Caractères unicode, sélectionner un de ces caractères et le glisser déposer dans un logiciel qui utilise l'unicode comme TexteEdit et dans ton texte tu peut placer des caractères spéciaux)
6) Afficher le visualisateur clavier ( pour voir les caractères ASCII du clavier sélectionné sur les touches).
7) Afficher la palette saisie te permet d'avoir une palette flottante avec tous les drapeaux des claviers sélectionnés sur les fenêtres ouvertes et pouvoir changer de clavier rapidement.
8) Ouvrir international qui t'ouvre l'onglet Saisie de international des Préférences Système pour faire des modifications.

@+


----------



## djanet (20 Juillet 2004)

J'ai oublié.

Clavier Français - Numérique plus Verrouillage majuscule (drapeau Français avec 123 en dessous).

Résultat : 1234567890 * / + (avec une touche)
Le = et -  sont inversés il faut faire shift.

Avec majuscule verrouillée ce sont les caractères du haut des touches qui sont écrites.

@+


----------



## monvilain (21 Juillet 2004)

A priori je n'ai pas d'option "afficher le menu saisie dans la barre des menus" 

Je viens de regarder dans internationnal..
ou est cette option exactement?

merçi


----------



## djanet (25 Juillet 2004)

barthelet2 a dit:
			
		

> A priori je n'ai pas d'option "afficher le menu saisie dans la barre des menus"
> 
> Je viens de regarder dans internationnal..
> ou est cette option exactement?
> ...



Bonjour 

Erreur de ma part, j'ai pas fait attention que tu est en X 2.8

Moi je parle de Panther X 3.4

J'ai débuté le système X de Puma à Panther, j'ai jamais utilisé Jaguar.
Ca ne doit pas exister sous jaguar (à confirmer)

@+


----------

